# Reconstructed Hollenback Launch Ramp Now Open to Alum Creek Lake Boaters



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The newly reconstructed Hollenback Road boat launch ramp is now open to boaters on the 3,300-acre Alum Creek Lake in Delaware County.More...

More...


----------

